# 1st GSD rescue!



## Kali50 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi! New member here!

Just rescued her last tuesday! 1st GSD, got her fixed with all the shots & chipped.
We loved her the moment we saw her back in the shelter!

Just curious if she had litter before? 
Is she a pure bred?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing this girl I'm sure she will make a lovely companion! Do you have a picture that shows her face? She looks really young - can still see the black fading on her hips.

No idea if she had a litter - no experience with females.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She does look young and purebred. I don't have experience with females that have gone through a heat so the swelling of the nipples could be from that or it could have been a pregnancy, I'm not sure. Did the vet mention anything when she was spayed?


----------



## Kali50 (Mar 21, 2014)

She's about 1 year old according from the shelter...
We have a free wellness exam sponsored by the shelter later.
She's very calm and quiet since tuesday night, not even a bark.. maybe beacuse she got spayed last monday, idk if she's on pain...
She's underweight 52lbs when we got her... Any advice on dry foods?


----------



## Kali50 (Mar 21, 2014)

*more pics...*



Courtney said:


> Thank you for rescuing this girl I'm sure she will make a lovely companion! Do you have a picture that shows her face? She looks really young - can still see the black fading on her hips.
> 
> No idea if she had a litter - no experience with females.


Heres more pics!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very pretty girl  Some TLC and good food will have her stunning in no time 

Fromm, Orijin, Acana, and Wellness are some of the top kibbles on my list, but really the best food is the one your dog has the best health and appearance on. You may find one right off the bat or it may take 2-3 tries before you find the right one that both you and the dog are happy with. If you're looking for good quality on a budget there are many who feed the Kirkland brand kibble at Costco with good results


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

She is lovely! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting more pics - pretty girl!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you for the rescue of this girl! Congrats on your new GSD, what a pretty girl, ENJOY!!!!!!!! Bob


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Enjoy the new pup!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

CONGRATS ! Great PICs.


----------



## Kali50 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank's guys! I've been learning a LOT of stuff in this forum!
I will post more pics when she reaches her healthier weight!


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats on being another rescuer! She's beautiful and will be more so when you put more meat on her bones. Did they give you any indication of what her former life was? Obvious not much for proper feeding, I would assume. Our guy was rescued from a puppy mill where he was used as a stud. Super sweet boy. Not as energetic as most GSDs his age (guesstimated at about 5 or 6 years old) from the sounds of it. He's also a fairly quiet dog. The few times he's barked has been mostly when other dogs barked at him. Good luck with everything & keep posting pictures as she gains more weight!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for rescuing her!!
Sounds like our rescued Akira.
She was 1.5 when we took her home. She was so laid back and quiet. She didn't bark until a week later when she heard our neighbors on the other side of the fence.


----------

